
EFF Files Petition Opposing Proposed AT&T/T-Mobile Merger - there
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/05/eff-files-petition-opposing-proposed-merger
======
armored
This merger is bad news for those of us from the Phoenix metro area. I'd say
Verizon and T-mobile are the only two carriers with good coverage and T-Mo is
the only carrier that provides a decent service and competes on price.

At least when I switch to Verizon I'll get a new phone!

~~~
MrUnknown
It's bad news period. It is hillarious how they were arguing that less
competition will allow them to _lower_ prices and provide better service.

I knew if I had almost a monopoly, my first priority would be to lower prices
and provide better service. Just like Comcast, sorry, Xfinity.

------
potatolicious
A nice symbolic gesture, but we know it will do no good. Pretending that our
regulatory agencies aren't in the pockets of industry is sheer lunacy.

